# Food Safety News - 02/18/2021 FSIS reports strong start to fiscal year 2021



## daveomak.fs (Feb 18, 2021)

*FSIS reports strong start to fiscal year 2021*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 18, 2021 12:05 am Inspection personnel from USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) had a busy first quarter of the fiscal year 2021. Livestock inspections totaled 43.3 million with 66, 875 carcasses condemned. And there were more than 2.3 billion poultry inspections with more than 2.6 million carcasses condemned. The inspection levels for the first quarter were significantly... Continue Reading

*Food risk survey shows low awareness of Campylobacter*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 18, 2021 12:03 am There is low awareness of Campylobacter and its impact despite it being the main cause of food poisoning in the UK, according to a project on how people perceive food-related risks. Results come from a survey by Kantar Public and analysis at the Food Standards Agency (FSA). The study was online and had 1,194 participants... Continue Reading

*Don’t put food out in the snow to preserve it during rolling blackouts*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2021 12:01 am Right now, millions of Americans across the country are experiencing power outages and sub-freezing to sub-zero temperatures. For many in Southern states this is a new experience and the blackouts only make coping more difficult and more dangerous. Karen Blakeslee at Kansas State University has given some advice on how to properly prepare and keep... Continue Reading

*Researchers push for more country-level foodborne disease studies*
By News Desk on Feb 18, 2021 12:00 am National studies on foodborne diseases are needed to help a country set its food safety priorities, according to researchers. An international team said precise national estimates are essential to rank diseases and hazards in a country, as well as foods contributing the most and the interventions needed for effective prevention. Only when countries know what... Continue Reading

*FDA warns against specific brand of cheese in Listeria outbreak investigation*
By Coral Beach on Feb 17, 2021 07:32 pm Federal officials have identified at least one brand of cheese of interest in their investigation of an outbreak of Listeria infections. The FDA is warning that consumers, restaurants and retailers should not eat, sell, or serve El Abuelito brand queso fresco cheese. The Food and Drug Administration has been working on the outbreak investigation with agencies... Continue Reading


----------

